# My custom stand~ finally finished



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Me and my dad started building this stand about 3 weeks ago in our spare time. We went to the local sawmill and picked out the wood that I liked. I picked ash.

In the first picture you will see what the board looked like when we got it. Then we just joined them together to make the panels and raised-panel doors. The inside of the cabinet is birch plywood and the top center section where the tank sits, and that I surrounded with ash so when the tank sits on top you wont see any of the birch plywood. We used tung oil and I put 12 coats of Polycrylic on it, along with sanding with 80 then 150 then 260 then 320. So its a super smooth surface. Inside of the cabinet you see a cord hangin there, that is a light that I mounter inside of the cabinet, I just havnt drilled the hole in the back yet to conceil it.

The base of the cabinet is made out of 14 2x4s, deck screws and Gorilla Glue (if you use this stuff dont plan on taking it apart in one piece after it dries!)

Here are some pictures of the process.

I am putting the tank on it today so I will post pics when it is all setup!

Hope you like it.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

That is very nice. like the differen colors in the wood. I dont think you will have to worry about the tank being too heavy for that stand. That SOB aint going no where..


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

cool stand what size tank is gonna be on it


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome job on the stand


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow, man. Beautiful. You did a great job with that.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the comments!









I am going to be putting a 106 gallon tank on it. 60x24x17

Cant wait to set it up. Then I am going to trade my p's in for about 7 one inch p's.

Me and my uncle carried it down in my basement to my room and I thought both of our backs were going to break! I bet that thing wieghs close to 300-350 pounds. The reason we built it that strong is I dont see how the stands they sell in the stores are sturdy enough to hold anything. Plus I have spent alot of $$$ and I dont want it on my floor.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's beauty - looks very professional








Great job, man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet home stand


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a awesome diy stand .


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Your stand looks awesome







I know what you mean about stands from stores. I bought mine from a store and it does not look like it should be able to bare the weight of my tank and creaks a lot








I know you said you are going to drill a hole for that cord but are you going to have canister filters or other things that will sit under the tank where you may want to just open the back entirely?
Again sweet stand


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL!!!

Good job, but dude... you went way overkill.

Congrats on building a stand that could hold atleast 5000 pounds!









Turned out very nice


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Best stand I've seen. Great job!


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Just a estimate of how much it cost you? I was thinkin of building my own stand too. And something tells me you did that for half of what a lfs sh*t stand would cost.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

mattd46612 said:


> Just a estimate of how much it cost you? I was thinkin of building my own stand too. And something tells me you did that for half of what a lfs sh*t stand would cost.
> [snapback]962557[/snapback]​


 I havnt added it up to be exact but I am thinking I spent about $400-450 on it + alot of time.

Thank you for all of your comments.

I am just curious and so is my dad on how much do you think that we could sell a stand like the one we just made for?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great job! I like the color alot too! Looks great!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

very nice work... possible overkill but thats good


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nicely done I love a sturdy stand,looks good too


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here are a couple of resent shots. I drilled holes for the hoses for the cannister filter and lighting.

I also filled the tank up with sand and water and put a big piece of driftwood and a couple of decorations from a tank that is currently setup. So tomorrow I need to go get some lights for it so you can actually see in the thing..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow amazing stand


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Oct 30, 2003)

Beautiful. Best stand I have ever seen. And knowing you did it yourself means that much more. BTW what kind of p's are you puting into it?


----------



## HeroRecon (Feb 11, 2005)

WOW.... i am amazed at how sweet that stand looks. You would be hard pressed to find a stand in a store that was that sweet. Nice work!... You will enjoy that thing forever because its so sturdy it won't go anywhere!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That Is A Very Nice Stand..


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr. Biggs said:


> Beautiful. Best stand I have ever seen. And knowing you did it yourself means that much more. BTW what kind of p's are you puting into it?
> [snapback]962751[/snapback]​


 I am thinking about getting rid of the two that i have now and trading them in for about 7 or 8 one inch red bellies.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

whats the little white cord in the stand for?
Very nice!!!
That looks like a glass cages tank is it?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Serygo said:


> whats the little white cord in the stand for?
> Very nice!!!
> That looks like a glass cages tank is it?
> 
> ...


 The white cord is for an undercabinet light i put in it. Yes it is a tank from glasscages, its a very well built tank but it was pretty sloppy silicone job. I had to scrape alot of it off. Kinda made me mad since the tank itself was like $260.

Thanks for all of your great comments!









Im curious on what it would be worth to sell it? My dad and I were thinking of making a few and selling them. What would you guys or girls pay for a custom stand like this?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

That stand rocks








Its a shame you aren't in the U.K. I'm hoping to be moving house soon and am looking for a good custom stand :nod:


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> That stand rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, I wish you were near me. Just curious on how much you would be willing to give for one like this? My dad seems to think that we could get at least $1800 (US) for it with the right buyer, possibly more. Do you guys think he is nuts?

Thanks for all of the comments!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

You did a wonderful job. That middle door looks like camel toe! I love it!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

You going to get all reds or try and mix a shoal up?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > That stand rocks
> ...


Sorry to tell you, but you would be asking way to much.

I wouldn't pay much more that $600.00 US for the stand and a matching canopy.

I have done alot of woodwork over the years, and to make a stand AND canopy like that would cost about $250.00US.( Depending on type of wood)

When selling such stuff, you usually get about double what it cost you to make.

So...

( say it costs $500.00 bucks to make, you could probably sell it for $1000.00) But not more, Unless you have a lifetime warranty backed behind it, and its comming from a Well known Wood Products Manufacturer.

Now, after saying that... and your dad asking $1800.00 is just plain rediculous. No offence, but i dont think you would get much more than $700US. Depening on how much the finishing costs where on it.

You and your dad have done an amazing job! I really think it looks stunning!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


 Well I think he figured that since it is made of real wood we could get that much. Being that he had a friend just buy a solid oak entertainment center that isnt really that nice in my opinion, for $3000.
He figured that the cost of supplies + $40 an hour for a custom woodworker would get you that much. And he isnt a beginner in woodworking.

Just to let you know, the wood in this thing alone cost over $300. And thats only ash. Now move up to like Cherry or Walnut and you can almost double that. I just dont see how they get so much money for them cheap stands these places sell, I mean I wouldnt trust them things to hold an empty tank let alone a full one.

Thanks for the comments! Any other ideas for a price?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Smooth looking Stand.
I made my 55 Gallon Stand out of Oak...or was it pine? and some 2x4's.
That m**********r is sturdy ass hell and aint moving no where1


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > sprtslvr785 said:
> ...


Well, sure its real wood. But still, you are not a company that will back this stand up if it breaks. So your not going to get as much as you would like.

I take it you even used "real wood" for the back and top of the stand? Which there is no point in doing so, Either use plywood, or dont use anything. Same with the inside.
By doing this you will lower the weight of the stand, and lower the costs aswell.









Guys around here sell Bars/tv stands... blah blah blah. My buddy in school who is 17, is amazing with his hands and a peice of wood. But when he goes to sell his projects, the wood costs him about 150.00US, and he gets maybe $300-350.00. 
It may have taken him over 20 hours. At 40 bucks a hour for his wage, that equals 800.00 just for him to build it. Your crazy if your going to even try to ask for this much.

The wood buisness is huge,... but you cannot pay $300.00 bucks for wood, and expect to get $1800.00US... Theres just no way!!!

I wouldn't even pay over $500.00US for a stand, unless it was made of gold.:rasp:

If you want a true price to charge, try asking 7-800.00 US. I think that you would be lucky to get this.

Remember - Wood Working is not a big time money maker, unless you are producing huge amounts of stock.

I made this, its made out of Birch Plywood. Looks amazing in person! 
But after taking about 8 hours to complete, and like you say ( 8 hours x $40.00 Per hour = $320 In labour)










Would you pay over 400 bucks for it? I highly doubt it!

Im asking about $150.00 US. This means i have made about $80.00 bucks for 6-8 hours work. Not a big money maker is it?

So I think a fair price to ask for your stand would be about, $600-800.

LFS's sell stands... sometimes they look weak, but there not !! Thats a trick, like I have said already, you went WAY Overkill on your stand!!!, which... cost you more $$.

Try building another, then selling it.

I could make one out of Real Wood, and Plywood for about $150US. I would then ask about $350.00US for it.

Good luck on selling stands if you decide to!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

DAMN that looks good!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres a CANADIAN website, the prices are in canadian dollars.

Check out there stands by clicking on a stand picture, and look at what they charge, compaired to what you want for your stand.









Majestic Aquarium/Stands


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

sprtslvr, u make nice stuff, but like dc cichlid said, maybe 1/3 of what your dad said would fly,

and after looking at the majestic aquarium stands/hoods i wonder if u could get that,


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Damn well that sucks that they wont sell for that much. Ill tell him to stick to building cabinets and entertainment centers if he wants that much money. He wanted me to trim my stand out more and along the bottom and top of the tank but I dont really care for that look to much. We are going to build another one for my aunt in a few weeks, so ill post pics of that one for you guys to see to.

Thanks for all of your comments!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice dude















What did you use to cover the screws?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> Nice dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are called buttons. You just countersink the screws about 1/4" and glue the buttons in. Thanks alot!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

great job


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yo sprtslvr785 aim me at HTBaller2 i live in illinois too


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yo was it a bitch pre-drilling and drilling it cause for my aquarium stand it was a bitch drilling the 2 by 4s







o and did u use wood glue? i use wood glue for mine its amazing wat it can do


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess I'm to dam lazy to make a stand. I rather buy one for a few hundred. I do like your stand BTW.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

that thing can hold a 2 ton truck! NICE STAND.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> yo was it a bitch pre-drilling and drilling it cause for my aquarium stand it was a bitch drilling the 2 by 4s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasnt to bad pre-drilling it. Yes I used Gorilla Glue.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> that thing can hold a 2 ton truck! NICE STAND.
> [snapback]982737[/snapback]​


It takes a 2 ton CHEVY to move it. haha


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yo do u have a tank on the stand and if u do can u put a pic up of it


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

To be honest with you if you are selling your tank w/ the custom stand, I would offer you $200.00 to $300.00 for both. Hey thats me and Call me cheap.:laugh:

Great and hardcore looking stand by the way, WAY, WAY, Better than LFS stands. They suck.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> yo do u have a tank on the stand and if u do can u put a pic up of it
> [snapback]983508[/snapback]​


 Ive been messing with my new camera to try and get a good pic so ill try to take another one today


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> You did a wonderful job. That middle door looks like camel toe! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol it does


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice stand! That must have taken a while to make. But it looks great!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

did u get the pics?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

here are a few crappy pics. i need to figure out how to make the water not lok green in the pictures...(its not green dont worry)


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok i got a question i couldn't figure out
which 1 could hold more weight the first 1 or the second 1


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

2nd one, but it's a little overkill as far as fish tank stands go.

You could get a tank much bigger then that on there and be more then okay.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Adam said:


> 2nd one, but it's a little overkill as far as fish tank stands go.
> 
> You could get a tank much bigger then that on there and be more then okay.
> [snapback]986797[/snapback]​


Better safe than sorry in my book :nod:


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Better safe than sorry in my book :nod:
> [snapback]986859[/snapback]​


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya thanks alot thats wat i was thinking


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yo how is ur stand doing


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

good job both of u guys....but DC the stand you made out of Birch Plywood owns


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> yo how is ur stand doing
> [snapback]1009997[/snapback]​


 Still doing good- I bought another tank so maybe in a month or two ill build another stand for it.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice dude make anouther topic with u building ur stand


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

nice stand, but thats WAYYYYYY OVERKILL!!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Here are a couple of resent shots. I drilled holes for the hoses for the cannister filter and lighting.
> 
> I also filled the tank up with sand and water and put a big piece of driftwood and a couple of decorations from a tank that is currently setup. So tomorrow I need to go get some lights for it so you can actually see in the thing..
> 
> ...


Homemade?!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice looking stand


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice craftsmanship..

I would say it is time for a cold one


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

killerbee said:


> good job both of u guys....but DC the stand you made out of Birch Plywood owns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks KillerBee.
However, it should have been ALOT nicer, next one will be.


----------

